# Carnivore or Omnivore?



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

A


> The Dog - Carnivore or Omnivore
> 
> A World Of Difference Exists In The Way Each Should Be Fed.
> Feeding Based On The Wrong Characterization Can Create
> ...



B


> TRUTH IN FEEDING
> An Article by Mr. Robert Abady. President,
> Robert Abady Dog Food Co. Poughkeepsie NY. 12601. Ph.1-845-473-1900
> 
> ...


A Carnivore

B Truth in Feeding - an article by Robert Abady

Hope you all find these articles interesting!

Charlie


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

claybuster said:


> A
> 
> 
> B
> ...


Hi Claybuster: I know how much you like Abady.... just wondering have you ever checked out the websites of Innova and Wellness, etc.? :biggrin:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> Hi Claybuster: I know how much you like Abady.... just wondering have you ever checked out the websites of Innova and Wellness, etc.? :biggrin:


Yes, I have looked at their websites. 

Charlie


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Is there a site that has details of all the products offered by Abady? I go to their web-site but only their grannular products have live links to details. I would be very interested in their other products but can not find them anywhere on the web.

I also called to speak to the owner. She was busy at the time and was to cqall me back. I have been waiting almost a year for a return call. I do use their Classic Stress and maint.

If you have any links to their complete line, I would appreciate it.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Doc said:


> If you have any links to their complete line, I would appreciate it.


You're talking about a lot of products and I honestly don't know where you can find them all. I don't think there is that place, however, NYC Pet Supply in NYC does a very good job. What they don't have is the Raw line up, but they have a ton of Granulars (different box weights) and a lot of the canned stuff. They also sell have the kibble (never bought any kibble).

NYCPETSUPPLY :: Dog Food :: Shop by Brand A-H :: Abady

Charlie


----------

